# Best cafe in Hong Kong Island for gathering



## idsteven (Jan 22, 2012)

Please suggest the best cafe in Hong Kong Island for gathering.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

You have like 3 main areas for you the non Chinese speaker to hang out in. Central (LKF), Wan Chai or Causeway Bay. On the kowloon area you only have TST.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Dan Ryan's Pacific Place or if you want to really impress...... try the Felix bar in the Pennisula..... top floor


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Dan Ryan for what coffee or meeting place? A great place to impress would be easily Mortons or Ruth Cris.


----------

